# do you need a dwa to own a Capuchin Monkeys



## nooney165 (Mar 28, 2010)

do you need a dwa to own a Capuchin Monkey
if so is there any type you can have without a dwa 

thanks : victory:


----------



## terciopelo_dave (Jun 1, 2007)

DEFRA's list of species covered by the DWAA:
http://www.defra.gov.uk/wildlife-pets/wildlife/protect/documents/dwa-animallist.pdf
Googled in seconds.


----------



## Kalouda (Sep 1, 2010)

Yes they are


----------



## nooney165 (Mar 28, 2010)

what about a marmoset monkey


----------



## V3NOM (Nov 16, 2010)

Google is a good start but forums are here to help people and also a perfect acceptable place to ask such a question


----------



## nooney165 (Mar 28, 2010)

V3NOM said:


> Google is a good start but forums are here to help people and also a perfect acceptable place to ask such a question


 i have google it and there's 50% saying yess and 50% saying no and i cant find any thing about marmoset monkey's and Capuchin Monkeys on the dwa list thats why i put it here : victory:


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

nooney165 said:


> what about a marmoset monkey


It depends on the species. You need to have a look on the list that has just been provided. (There are lots of different kinds of marmosets)


----------



## terciopelo_dave (Jun 1, 2007)

nooney165 said:


> i have google it and there's 50% saying yess and 50% saying no and i cant find any thing about marmoset monkey's and Capuchin Monkeys on the dwa list thats why i put it here : victory:


Dude, take the time to read the list I posted. Don't scan through it, read it properly.
If you do you will see that Capuchin monkeys are clearly listed, ergo, you need a licence. The way the list works is that only species that ARE scheduled under the act are included. Therefore, the fact that Marmosets are NOT on the list means you don't need a licence. Cushdy?


----------



## nooney165 (Mar 28, 2010)

terciopelo_dave said:


> Dude, take the time to read the list I posted. Don't scan through it, read it properly.
> If you do you will see that Capuchin monkeys are clearly listed, ergo, you need a licence. The way the list works is that only species that ARE scheduled under the act are included. Therefore, the fact that Marmosets are NOT on the list means you don't need a licence. Cushdy?


 : victory:


----------



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

if you take a look at the "exotic Mammals" section you'll see various threads and breeders of marmosets (mainly the common/cotton-eared marmoset)


----------

